# No wifi connection on Macbook Pro 11,1

## zasdfgbnm

Hi,

I have some trouble on making the wifi connection work on my Macbook Pro 11,1. It seems that the kernel can correctly recognize the driver. Below is the output of lspci.

```
# lspci -v

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4360 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Apple Inc. BCM4360 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        Memory at b0600000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]

        Memory at b0400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2M]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [68] Vendor Specific Information: Len=44 <?>

        Capabilities: [ac] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Kernel driver in use: wl

        Kernel modules: wl
```

But unfortunately, ifconfig and iwconfig can't find any wireless interface:

```
# iwconfig

sit0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

ens9      no wireless extensions.

```

Here is my kernel .config

http://pastebin.com/BuHE6DTd

----------

## kikko

Hi zasdfgbnm

unfortunately your Broadcom BCM4360 card is not supported by open drivers (http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43/#Supported_devices), you may check if the proprietary "net-wireless/broadcom-sta" driver works for you

Regards

----------

## dataking

Not sure if it's the same model, but I had to install the b43 firmware on my macbook with Debian8.  Do some googling around "b43", "fw-cutter", etc.  See if that gets you where you need to be.

----------

